#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-05
<mondeq> gandang gabi sa inyo! 
<mondeq> kailan po ulit yung tutorial sa ubuntu...Still a newbie..
<dodimar1> tao po..
#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-06
<mondeq> gandang umaga!
<mondeq> pwede bang magtanong regarding sa skype...kasi palagi na lang kailangan kong copy past sa terminal ko para ma-activate yung video call
<mondeq> ???
<mondeq> wala po bang pwede pagtanungan dito?
<ubuntu-ph> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ubuntu-ph> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-07
<zeroseven0183> Wow dami
<stjohnmedrano> zeroseven0183: dumadami  na.
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-31
<str0ng007> .
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-05
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-06
<dodimar> dum di dum da dam bam bi dam...
 * zeroseven0183 antok mode
<zeroseven0183> Wazzup dodimar
<dodimar> yo zeroseven0183 !
#ubuntu-ph 2012-10-29
<impeldown> Hello
<EventHandler> Having problem with sounds when logging out then logging in, am I the only one experience this?
<EventHandler> tao po? :)
#ubuntu-ph 2013-10-28
<Samhain13> Good afternoon.
#ubuntu-ph 2013-10-30
<Samhain13> Magandang gabi!
#ubuntu-ph 2013-11-02
<Samhain13> Dax!
<Knightlust> musta Samhain13!
<Samhain13> Ayos lang.
<Samhain13> Long time no chat ah.
<Samhain13> Hehehe!
<Knightlust> yeah, pareho yata tayong busy e
<Knightlust> brb, need to prepare for dinner
<Samhain13> Ox.
#ubuntu-ph 2014-10-28
<otep> hi
<dusty> HI
<dusty> does anyone have a solution for mpm pakcage ubuntu 12.04 serer
<dusty> server
#ubuntu-ph 2015-10-28
<atmark> 619
<atmark> sir e1mer musta?
<atmark> ehehe
<MarkDude> Anyone practice any Baybayin or writing like that?
 * MarkDude is really enjoying learning, hoping to find others :)
<e1mer> atmark, hey, how are you :)
#ubuntu-ph 2018-10-30
<techmagus> Anongsayou?! :p
